# ANY IDEAS?



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

:fish: So, anyone know what kind of Cichlid this beaut is? And any info would be appreciated.

http://www.rockyou.com/photofx/view.php ... d=28034334

THANKS!
shan


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It looks like either _Apistogramma nijsseni_ or _Apistogramma panduro_ male to me ... am not familiar with apisto's to be able to tell which one, they are closely colored.


----------



## smog (Mar 1, 2005)

Most likely Apistogramma nijsseni.


----------



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

Did a little research tonight, and not sure which it is either. I am going to have to do much more, he does have significant yellow (bright when excited) on his fins. :fish:


----------



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

Did a little research tonight, and not sure which it is either. I am going to have to do much more, he does have significant yellow (bright when excited) on his fins. :fish:


----------



## smog (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Apistogramma nijsseni, because it has no black on the caudal peduncle, but it doesn't unless your going to breed him.


----------



## pixyfae (Apr 15, 2008)

He will probably never be bred, do not think it would easy to find a female up here. I was just very curious to find out what he was, just one of those people that needs to know what I have. Put a name with a face so to speak.


----------

